# Questions from a Linux refugee



## user0 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,

After many years of happy Linux use and then several years of growing frustrated with general direction, I am trying to switch over to FreeBSD. I just installed 10 from a USB stick, which went very smoothly with no hiccups - kudos to the FreeBSD team! A few questions arose which I hope the community can help to look into and point me in the right direction.

During the kernel booting process I see a message that stalls the boot process for half a minute, then continues:

```
aprobe0:ata:0... CAM status: command timeout
aprobe0:ata:0... Error 5 Retry was blocked
```

I guess that has to do with the ATA drive. This is a Gigabyte motherboard with an AMD A6 APU and it boots from a SATA drive. There is also an IDE DVD-ROM in the system attached via a SIIG IDE-2-SATA adapter. That's it for storage.

Then I installed LibreOffice and at the end it stated:

```
You can start using the fonts by following these instructions:

Add the following line to the "Files" section of your x.org configuration file:

        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/LinLibertineG/"
You can start using the fonts by following these instructions:

Add the following line to the "Files" section of your x.org configuration file:

        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Liberation/"
To use these fonts, add the following line to the "Files" section of
xorg.conf:

        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/GentiumBasic/"
```

There does not seem to be an xorg.conf anywhere. Should I create one and add the suggested lines, or leave it?

Another question is about frequency scaling. When I was using Linux, then GNOME frequency scaling monitor allowed me to switch from default performance to on-demand. Here I cannot do that - it does not change. Also it seems that all cores scale at the same time and very slowly. Is that normal?

I am going to need some sort of Jabber client. I was using Jitsi under Linux. There seems to be no FreeBSD version. I tried Gajim and it worked fine with text messages, but there was no audio. It requires python-farstream, which does not compile as it requires gstreamer-1.0. The installed gstreamer is v. 0.10. Is 1.0 available under FreeBSD?

Thank you!


----------



## fonz (Mar 2, 2014)

user0 said:
			
		

> There does not seem to be an xorg.conf anywhere. Should I create one and add the suggested lines, or leave it?


Either is possible. Please see the FreeBSD Handbook, sections 6.4 and 6.5.

On another note: welcome to the FreeBSD Forums. But if you have several questions, please start separate threads (in the right places) unless the questions are really closely related. Thank you.


----------

